# المجيب الراداري sartوطريقه تشغيله



## saizgax (21 يناير 2010)

شكل الجهازوالجهاز








SART تعني الحروف الأولى لـ(Search and Rescue Transponder).
وهو عبارة عن جهاز يركب على ظهر السفن حسب قوانين نظام السلامة والاستغاثة العالمي (GMDSS)*. هذا الجهاز يستخدم لتحديد موقع عائمات النجاة** بواسطة إرسال سلسلة من الإشارات تظهر على شاشة الرادار الملاحي على هيئة اثنا عشرة نقطة. مما يساعد سفينة البحث في تحديد اتجاه SART والوصول إلى عائمة النجاة وإنقاذ الناجين.








طريقة عمل الجهاز
في حالة غرق السفينة وإنزال عائمات النجاة يتم حمله على عائمة النجاة (وعادة ما تزود السفن بأكثر من جهاز) حسب وزن وحجم السفينة. يتم تثبيته على ارتفاع متر على الأقل وتشغيله بواسطة نزع التأمينة.
يبدأ في العمل في وضعية انتظار، وعند اقتراب إحدى السفن يستجيب SART لإشارة رادار السفينة الملاحي (9GHz) بإرسال إشارة تستقبلها السفينة على الرادار على هيئة 12 نقطة. ولذلك يسمى بالمجيب الراداري لأنه لا يقوم بإرسال إشارة ولكن يستجيب لإشارة الرادار بإرسال سلسلة من النبضات على هيئة 12 نقطة. وفي نفس الوقت يعطي إشارة صوتية وضوئية لتنبيه الناجين إلى وجود سفينة في الجوار.

يمكن لـSART أن يستجيب لإشارة رادار سفينة على بعد 8 ميل بحري (15 كلم) تقريبا.

المواصفات الفنية
التردد: 9.2GHz-9.5GHz
الاستقطاب: عمودي
الوزن: 1kg
يمكن تشغيله لمدة 100 ساعة تقريبا في وضعية الانتظار و8 ساعات في وضعية إرسال مستمر.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
* GMDSS = Global Maritime Distress and Safety System
* عائمة النجاة: أي طافية نجاة سواء قارب أو رمث أو طوق نجاة أو غيرها. 
منقول​


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (9 فبراير 2010)

مجهود جميل وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## sailor_man123 (15 مارس 2010)

كمان مشكور يا اخي موضوع جميل ومفيد ولكن ارجو ان تذكر ان الموضوع منقول ايضا
لتكسب
دعاء انت والشخص الاساسي الذي كتب الموضوع 
http://www.bahreya.com/bb3/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=484


----------

